# My download speed fluctuates.



## Pepsi88

For some time my download speed keeps going up and down like in this picture.






This is my download speed







I get at a max of 650+ Kbs. When I'm downloading stuff it maxs out at 650+ then drop to 500, 400, 200, then 100 and shoots right back up to 600 kbs. Anyone know how to correct this problem so my download speed remains at a constant speed?

My Router: Linksys WRT54G
My wireless adapter: D-Link DWA-125


----------



## zombine210

hmm... has it ever been constant?? i think what you're seen is normal. internet traffic depends on lots of things other than 'your' download speed, for example:

server upload speed, or how fast the server wants to give you it's goodies
# of people downloading the same thing at the same time,
different routes taken by the packets to reach their destination,
alignment of the planets,
etc. etc.

edit - you can always try to reset your modem and/or router and clean your cache.


----------



## Pepsi88

zombine210 said:


> hmm... has it ever been constant?? i think what you're seen is normal. internet traffic depends on lots of things other than 'your' download speed, for example:
> 
> server upload speed, or how fast the server wants to give you it's goodies
> # of people downloading the same thing at the same time,
> different routes taken by the packets to reach their destination,
> alignment of the planets,
> etc. etc.
> 
> edit - you can always try to reset your modem and/or router and clean your cache.



Well when my computer was wired to the router I guess it was at a constant speed. It will be stay in the 600kbs+ range it would never go lower then 580kbs. Now that I went wireless the speed is jumping up and down. Also I only download at night so my computer can hog the connection(All other computers and laptops are turned off). I tried resetting the router and modem... no luck. My finger is starting to point at my wireless adapter maybe it doesn't like to communicate with my router.


----------



## linkin

Use the cable then, wireless has a habit of higher latencies and speed fluctuations.


----------



## Pepsi88

linkin said:


> Use the cable then, wireless has a habit of higher latencies and speed fluctuations.



Don't want to because where my computer used to be at is right next to a tv and when someone plays the xbox or ps3 I have the sound blasting in my ear plus I use ventrilo and when that is going on people on ventrilo can't hear me.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Run a Cat cable from the modem. They are cheap and can run a long distance. I'm sure your bright enough to hide the cable so it is not an eyesore.


----------



## Pepsi88

Can't my computer is in my room and running a cat cable would be an eyesore and cause people to trip.


----------



## linkin

Get a long cable (10 metres or so) and just follow the walls and run in into your room. then tape it down or something, i did that and it works a treat.


----------



## jarlmaster47

Pepsi88 said:


> Can't my computer is in my room and running a cat cable would be an eyesore and cause people to trip.



you CAN do that. don't make excuses. you can't have it both ways. either you deal with the fluctuating speeds, which is no big deal so stop whining about it, or you put in the CAT cable. your choice


----------



## Gooberman

i'd wire that through the wall and put a jack in my room (if i knew how though xD)


----------

